# Recipe that calls for fermex



## WildSeedGrrrl (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a quick (I know that the idea of quick in wine making is a little ridiculous) no-age recipe for mead that I found on gotmead.com and it calls for something called fermex. I think it might be a type of yeast nutrient because the recipe calls for a lalvin yeast. If anyone is familiar with this can you tell me if it really matters if i use this fermex or just the nutrient I have on hand.

recipe:

2lbs 3 oz Unprocessed Clover honey (ok to substitute if you must) 
7 oz Buckwheat honey (do not substitute) 
.6t Grape Tannin (needed for taste and clearing) 
1/8t Fermax (more will not be better) 
1 5g K1V-1116 (must use this yeast)


----------



## St Allie (Mar 11, 2009)

*Fermax*

"A premium formulation of Diammonium Phosphate, Dipotassium Phosphate, Tastone, and Magnesium Sulfate. Acts as a food for the yeast and promotes rapid starting and complete fermentation. Use: 1 teaspoon per gallon of wine, or if using tablets, 1 tablet per gallon of wine. "

looks like it's just a booster for yeast colonies, promoting a rapid ferment.

I think yeast nutrient will do the same thing.

.. just my opinion though.

Allie


----------

